# Triplet



## jkent (May 22, 2014)

I think this is a 1902 Orient Triplet bicycle. It belongs to a friend of mine, But I can't get him to sell it to me


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2014)

be careful. in the second photo of the sprockets you can see one of the seat tubes is completely rusted through. you'll never be able to ride this one until you fix that and then it won't be original any more, which is most of what makes it cool.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 22, 2014)

Even with any damage, that bike is still interesting enough with much potential. Make him an offer he can't refuse......
I also have a triplet at home and they make interesting wall hangers in a collection!


----------



## jkent (May 22, 2014)

I check that spot on the frame and it's just the paint chipping off. The frame is solid, I didn't want to touch the paint but the metal under that is solid, Not rusted through. I have seen this bike several times and every time I go to see him, this bike just grabs my attention. Along with the model A that it is propped up against.
Anyone have a solid clue of the maker of this bike? 
What would be a good value for it? I have already made a few offers. But I guess it just wasn't one he could resist. I just wouldn't want to pay twice what it's worth either. It is interesting but I have no clue as to value, as I have never seen a triplet come up for sale.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## petritl (May 22, 2014)

What is the story on the 30/31 sport coupe?


----------



## jkent (May 23, 2014)

This guy does weddings and wedding photography, and uses this stuff as props for that.
JKent


----------

